# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Harlingen, vergeet haven in het wad - Friesch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Harlingen, vergeet haven in het wad*
*Friesch Dagblad -** 43 minuten geleden*
Den Haag/Harlingen - De haven van Harlingen kan niet worden uitgebreid in de richting van de Waddenzee. Zelfs al zou de Tweede Kamer een uitzondering maken op de nieuwe waddenregels (PKB), dan is er altijd *...* 
Veerhaven Den Helder breidt mogelijk uit Reformatorisch Dagblad
Meer ligplaatsen wad Friesch Dagblad
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

